# Where have You been - Europe



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Everywhere from Lisboa to the North Cape and from Ring of Kerry to Moscow - although there is somehow something missing inbetween :lol:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Strange that Vatican was not marked on my map - it's a mistake...


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> Everywhere from Lisboa to the North Cape and from Ring of Kerry to Moscow - although there is somehow something missing inbetween :lol:


There are always places "in-between". I doubt if anyone here visited every single town in their country?

But I've never been to some of the most beautiful coast in Newfoundland, and Nova Scotia--- and Cape Breton. (Though I've travel much of St John's area)


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Russia and Ukraine


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

Albania
Germany
Cyprus(TRNC)
Greece
Bulgaria
Italy
Netherlands

and my country Turkey


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

Austria
Belgium
Denmark
Germany
Hungary
Italy(only in Northern Italy for an afternoon though)
Netherlands
Luxembourg
Norway
Greece
Poland
Sweden
United Kingdom


----------



## blue79 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bulgaria
Denmark
Greece
Germany
Turkey
Malta
Macedonia
Spain


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)




----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

UK
France
Spain
Malta
Greece

But I have big plans when I'm a little older


----------



## cristianocani (Oct 21, 2004)

France (Nice, Eze)
Monaco (Montecarlo)
Spain (Girona, Barcelona, Malaga)
Portugal (Lisbon)
Croatia (Split)
Grece (Athens, Nafplion, Epidauros, Mycen, Egean Sea)
Turkey (Istanbul)
Ukraine (Odessa, Belgood Dniestrovski)
Vatican City

Next Travel:
England, Netherland, Germany


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

deleted


----------



## Estboy (Jan 18, 2004)

by order:
Estonia
Latvia
Sweden
Denmark
Germany
the Netherlands
Belgium
France
Luxemburg
Finland
Lithuania
Poland
Czech Republic
Austria
Italy
Monaco
Spain
Andorra
Switzerland
Liechtenstein


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

BTW why did they split up the UK into England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland? Afterall it's one country.


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## DooMSireN (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Visited countries (in most cases visited only one city though):
Austria (transit to Italy :lol: )
Italy
Germany (logical)
Denmark
Sweden
England
Netherlands
Czech Republic
Turkey

Hopefully I can add Poland to this list in May.


----------



## shiver-me-timbers (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## kryszakk (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

Not a whole lot. I'm hoping to add Russia by the end of this year and Germany next.


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

Captain Chaos said:


> Oops! I made the same mistake! Go back to your post, click the edit button, copy and paste just the URL listed between the " " marks, (the first one only), and then top and tail that with...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Estboy (Jan 18, 2004)

DooMSireN said:


>


So do the Estonian islands belong to Finland now???


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

visited 16 states (31%)


----------



## SGoico (Sep 5, 2005)

Andorra
Austria
Belgium
Czech Republic
Denmark
England
France
Germany
Hungary
Ireland
Italy
Luxembourg
Monaco
Netherlands
Northern Ireland
Poland 
Portugal
Scotland
Slovakia
Spain
Sweden
Switzerland
Turkey
Wales

visited 25 states (49%)


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Pavlo (Dec 28, 2004)

HoustonTexas said:


>


Where were you in Ukraine?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

Visited 18 states (35%)


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

closest Ive been is the Grand Cayman Islands--a British territory.


----------



## Liam-Manchester (Dec 29, 2004)

Everywhere in the UK, Northern Ireland and the Republic of Ireland as well as France, Portugal, Spain and Belgium.


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

Pavlo said:


> Where were you in Ukraine?


Kiev. I wanted to try to get close to Prypat (sp?) Because I have a fascination with Chernobyl.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

I went to Italy very very briefly, and I was an infant. I don't really even consider it a trip.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

England/Wales - All Over
Scotland - Edinburgh
Ireland - Dublin
France - Paris/Ile De France, Normandy, Marne, Charente, Bordeaux, Perpignan
Belgium - Brussels, Ghent, Brugge
Netherlands - Amsterdam
Germany - Koln, Rhineland-Pfalz, Munich
Denmark - Copenhagen, Odense
Switzerland - Saas Fee
Austria - Kitzbuhel, Linz
Spain - Barcelona, Estartit, Sevilla, Ayamonte, Gibraltar, Malaga, Ronda, Granada, Murcia
Portugal - Faro
Italy - Rome, Trieste, Alta Pusteria
Slovenia - Ljubljana, Gorenjska, S Primorska
Croatia - Istria
Bulgaria - Sofia, Borovets
Malta - Valetta, Gozo


----------



## minus (Aug 2, 2005)

And I'd like to visit Irland, Estonia and Latvia in foreseeable future


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Netherlands ))
Belgium
France
Germany
Danmark


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Just 8 countries


----------



## hoogbouw010 (Sep 10, 2002)




----------



## Tomesh (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

Now this:









After this year:









Not enough people went to the Nehterlands so far, hey guys, you're all welcome!!


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)




----------



## blimey (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## ronald (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

jk jk...i joke. that's probably not even possible.

this is my realy map...


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Currently:*









*In 2 weeks time:*


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## wik (Dec 30, 2004)

Note:

I visited Bosnia, Serbia+ (in transit only) Macedonia when Yugoslavia still existed. Does it count? The same case for Georgia (USSR).


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*it's interesting*

my visiting nation


----------



## goodmood10 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Ersh (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## Tosco (Nov 30, 2004)

Ive been everywhere.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Italy, Portugal and Chec(?) Republic will be next.


----------



## Pavlo (Dec 28, 2004)

HoustonTexas said:


> Kiev. I wanted to try to get close to Prypat (sp?) Because I have a fascination with Chernobyl.


Rofl


----------



## dewrob (Nov 9, 2005)

21% of Europe

Macedonia
Bulgaria
Greece
Serbia
Montenegro
Bosnia
Croatia
Slovenia
Austria
Hungary
Germany
England


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Norway
Sweden
Italy
Sweitzerland


----------



## porcelain (Oct 26, 2005)

http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedEurope/countrymap?visited=AUBLCZDKESFRGELELILUPOSVSE

My lands:

Lithuania
Latvia
Estonia
Poland
B_Russia
Germany
Slovakia
Check Republic
Austria
Luxembourg
France
Sweden
Denmark


----------



## Centauri (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## Tuomas (Dec 25, 2005)

http://www.world66.com/myworld66/vi...isited=AUBUCYDKENESFIFRGEGRLELIMCPORUSVSPSETU

There's that one part which is quite white. :-\


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## parisuite (Apr 14, 2006)

I didn't add in France or England though..technically I've been there, but only the airports hahah. 

I want to fill the entire map someday :tongue3:


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

parisuite said:


> I want to fill the entire map someday :tongue3:


Your map looks like an invasion from the East, mate!  Good Luck on discovering new countries!


----------



## TommyTOM2 (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)




----------



## lennart (Nov 28, 2005)

Italy and Turkey will be added this year.


----------



## Rhoy (Aug 23, 2005)

except my country, Italy:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

TraPPed said:


> *Currently:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*UPDATE!*










England
Wales
Greece


----------



## knolleke (Oct 7, 2003)

<img src="http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedEurope/countrymap?visited=AUBECZDKFRGEHUITLUMCNLPTSVSW"><br/>
<a href="http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedEurope">create your personalized map of europe</a>


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

Only been two hours in Finland in Helsinki airport tho :tongue3:


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

in Europe:


-Austria
-Cyprus
-Denmark
-England
-France
-Germany
-Greece
-Ireland
-Monaco
-Netherlands
-Russia
-San Marino
-Slovenia
-Spain
-Sweden
-Swiss
-Vatican City:lol:


----------



## edolen1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Planning on adding the Benelux and the UK to my list very soon.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

Now only the Balkan is left to visit!


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

In order of my first visit:
Greece
Italy
Bulgaria
Romania
Yugoslavia (back then united)
Hungary
Austria
Germany
Belgium
The Netherlands
France
Luxemburg
Switzerland
Britain
Czech Republic
Spain
Slovakia


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

As of Feb. 9th, this is what I've got:










Latin Europe! Yeah!


----------

